# Oh no you didn't....



## bace (Mar 15, 2006)

...oh yes I did. A survey. I know, not like me? Well, you haven't read the questions yet..

Name = 
Age = 
Camera = 
Smoker =
Post the best picture you've taken(not of you) = 
What's your poison = 
What's the greatest advice you could give someone = 
Would you rather be paralized or have amnesia? =
Name a good deed you did that wasn't appreciated..= 
Who makes you laugh the most on TPF (Me right?) = 
If you were a mod/admin is there anyone you would ban from TPF = 
If you could choose a job, what would it be (not photographer) =
Say something you really want to get off your chest = 
Are you satisfied with the amount of questions in this survey =


----------



## bace (Mar 15, 2006)

Name = Paul
Age = 25
Camera = Canon Rebel - Minolta Maxxum somthing
Smoker = Yes, but in the process of quitting...as you know.
Post the best picture you've taken(not of you) = not "the best", but I really like the double exposure.





What's your poison = Stella Artois, Heineken.
What's the greatest advice you could give someone = If you want it done properly, do it yourself.
Would you rather be paralized or have amnesia? = Amnesia
Name a good deed you did that wasn't appreciated..= (I copied this one from somewhere and realized when trying to answer, who cares?)
Who makes you laugh the most on TPF (Me right?) = Hertz
If you were a mod/admin is there anyone you would ban from TPF = All of you.
If you could choose a job, what would it be (not photographer) = F1 Driver, Pilot.
Say something you really want to get off your chest = Hair
Are you satisfied with the amount of questions in this survey = No


----------



## LittleMan (Mar 15, 2006)

Name = Chris
Age = 18
Camera = Canon EOS 1N
Smoker = nope.
Post the best picture you've taken(not of you) = 




What's your poison = death
What's the greatest advice you could give someone = Try harder
Would you rather be paralized or have amnesia? = amnesia
Name a good deed you did that wasn't appreciated..= uhh, they are appreciated by someone. somewhere. lol
Who makes you laugh the most on TPF (Me right?) = Hertz
If you were a mod/admin is there anyone you would ban from TPF = there are a few... but there isn't any real reason to ban. (other than I don't like em) 
If you could choose a job, what would it be (not photographer) = Guitar Luthier
Say something you really want to get off your chest = I'm trying to get more on my chest here... that's why I work out... duh...
Are you satisfied with the amount of questions in this survey = yep, short and sweet. (and I gtg now... good timing.) :lmao:


----------



## bace (Mar 15, 2006)

That is a really sweet picture BTW. Looks like it should be on the cover of a magazine for some clothing somewhere.


----------



## JTHphoto (Mar 15, 2006)

Name = Jason
Age = 29
Camera = Yes 
Smoker = No
Post the best picture you've taken(not of you) = 




What's your poison = Sangria, Corona
What's the greatest advice you could give someone = don't eat yellow snow
Would you rather be paralized or have amnesia? = amnesia, i guess...  wait, what was the question again?
Name a good deed you did that wasn't appreciated...= i did the laundry (without checking the pockets first  )
Who makes you laugh the most on TPF = prolly JM or bace
If you were a mod/admin is there anyone you would ban from TPF = anyone who spammed or didn't respect my authori-tay...
If you could choose a job, what would it be (not photographer) = demolitions (blowing up old buildings and stuff, sweet.)
Say something you really want to get off your chest = this survey has some lame questions...
Are you satisfied with the amount of questions in this survey = sure, whatever.


----------



## LittleMan (Mar 15, 2006)

bace said:
			
		

> That is a really sweet picture BTW. Looks like it should be on the cover of a magazine for some clothing somewhere.


yeah, I wish someone would buy it so I can make some money.


----------



## ShelleySnapz (Mar 15, 2006)

Name = Shelley
Age =  35
Camera = Canon 2D (the most anyway)
Smoker = BLECH!! NO
Post the best picture you've taken(not of you) = It would have to be this...




What's your poison = A GOOD bottle of wine....MUST be over $80 What's the greatest advice you could give someone = Dont mistake kindness for weakness
Would you rather be paralized or have amnesia? = Amnesia
Name a good deed you did that wasn't appreciated..= Shot photos for free or at rock bottom prices
Who makes you laugh the most on TPF (Me right?) = Tere are an equal amount of you
If you were a mod/admin is there anyone you would ban from TPF = Those that havent posted in a really really long time...like 6 months o r longer ...and only after a couple attempts to locate them and get them active
If you could choose a job, what would it be (not photographer) = Choir director for a high school or college
Say something you really want to get off your chest = Building my website is making me pull my hair out! AUHG!!!! (only because I have no clue what Im doing! LOL anyone wanna help me for free?
Are you satisfied with the amount of questions in this survey = eh isok


----------



## Corry (Mar 15, 2006)

Name = Corry
Age = 23
Camera = Canon 300D
Smoker = Gross, no way in hell
Post the best picture you've taken(not of you) = Hard to choose, because I'm pretty critical of my pictures....
I'm gonna say this one, I guess: 






What's your poison = Uh...water?
What's the greatest advice you could give someone = Do what is best for you.  I know, it's cheesy, but it's good advice.  
Would you rather be paralized or have amnesia? = I hate these questions.  I'd hate to forget everyone and everything I loved, but I think I'd be able to overcome that better than paralysis, so amnesia. 
Name a good deed you did that wasn't appreciated..= 75% of all the nice things I do  
Who makes you laugh the most on TPF (Me right?) = The Chat Crew: Joe, Point and Squirt, Daan, Sara, Lilman, Andrea, ect.  Oh, And Mister vanRental 
If you were a mod/admin is there anyone you would ban from TPF = Chase.  But it won't let me...I tried.  Damn that Chase.  
If you could choose a job, what would it be (not photographer) = Anything that would let me help kids in difficult situations live better lives.  
Say something you really want to get off your chest = Don't really have anything...I'm pretty good at expressing my feelings most of the time, and not holding it back! If I think of something, I'll edit.  
Are you satisfied with the amount of questions in this survey = Meh, whatever. It wasted 10 minutes of my workday, so they'll do fine.  [/QUOTE]


----------



## 'Daniel' (Mar 15, 2006)

Name = Daniel (suprise)
Age = 17
Camera = EOS 350D, Canon A-1 (in the shop )
Smoker = NEVER!!!!!
Post the best picture you've taken(not of you) = 




Probably my favourite of the moment, probably not my best.
What's your poison = Bacardi Breezer...no not really
What's the greatest advice you could give someone = Worrying is like a rocking chair, it gives you something to do but doesn't get you anywhere.
Would you rather be paralized or have amnesia? = amnesia
Name a good deed you did that wasn't appreciated..= I don't do good deeds.
Who makes you laugh the most on TPF (Me right?) = Hertz
If you were a mod/admin is there anyone you would ban from TPF = Chase and Hobbes then I'd take over hahaha
If you could choose a job, what would it be (not photographer) = Doctor
Say something you really want to get off your chest =I hate you bace.  
Are you satisfied with the amount of questions in this survey =yes a good amount.[/quote]


----------



## tmpadmin (Mar 15, 2006)

Name = Todd
Age = 33
Camera = d70s
Smoker = Yes
Post the best picture you've taken(not of you) = Not the best but I like.




What's your poison = Makers Mark
What's the greatest advice you could give someone = Live!
Would you rather be paralized or have amnesia? = I don't know
Name a good deed you did that wasn't appreciated..= too many to list
Who makes you laugh the most on TPF (Me right?) = Hertz
If you were a mod/admin is there anyone you would ban from TPF = No
If you could choose a job, what would it be (not photographer) = missionary
Say something you really want to get off your chest = I QUIT!
Are you satisfied with the amount of questions in this survey = No, I wish there were more.


----------



## bace (Mar 15, 2006)

Daniel said:
			
		

> Say something you really want to get off your chest =I hate you bace.


 
Join the club.


----------



## Arch (Mar 15, 2006)

Name = Archangel
Age = 29
Camera = D50
Smoker = Yep
Post the best picture you've taken(not of you) = couldn't be arsed to go through my whole archives, but fav recent shot:






What's your poison = Mr. daniels..... and er... i smoke... you know...that other.... I'm stupid.
What's the greatest advice you could give someone = If its too hard, don't bother. 
Would you rather be paralized or have amnesia? = amnesia.... unless its just my toe thats paralized
Name a good deed you did that wasn't appreciated..= Asked a hooker to pay up.
Who makes you laugh the most on TPF (Me right?) = Hertz, raven and yes base....(dont ever change you're avatar tho.... just suits you too well!)
If you were a mod/admin is there anyone you would ban from TPF = yes
If you could choose a job, what would it be (not photographer) = have my own music studio.
Say something you really want to get off your chest = All chavs should be exported to syberia.
Are you satisfied with the amount of questions in this survey= nope and yes.... i'm indecisive :mrgreen:


----------



## Calliope (Mar 15, 2006)

Name = Linda
Age = 32
Camera = Nikon D50
Smoker = NO
Post the best picture you've taken(not of you) = 




What's your poison = only an occasional glass of wine
What's the greatest advice you could give someone = Love yourself!
Would you rather be paralized or have amnesia? = Amnesia
Name a good deed you did that wasn't appreciated..= I love to do things for people (but a lot of time, people are just so use to me doing things, they don't appreciate it.)
Who makes you laugh the most on TPF (Me right?) = Hertz, Aprilraven & Anicole
If you were a mod/admin is there anyone you would ban from TPF = YES! 
If you could choose a job, what would it be (not photographer) = Actress  
Say something you really want to get off your chest = I can't...  
Are you satisfied with the amount of questions in this survey = Sure!


----------



## Chiller (Mar 15, 2006)

Name = Carl
Age = 143
Camera = Canon Digital Rebel
Smoker = Nope.
Post the best picture you've taken(not of you) = 




all my other stuff sucks. 
What's your poison = Draino
What's the greatest advice you could give someone = Run for your lives!
Would you rather be paralized or have amnesia? =I cant remember what I was gonna say. 
Name a good deed you did that wasn't appreciated..= I helped a guy get rid of a body...what a friends for. :lmao: 
Who makes you laugh the most on TPF (Me right?) = Aprilraven.  
If you were a mod/admin is there anyone you would ban from TPF = Chiller
If you could choose a job, what would it be (not photographer) = Special Effects creator
Say something you really want to get off your chest = The 6 hairs I have
Are you satisfied with the amount of questions in this survey =No.


----------



## Arch (Mar 15, 2006)

Chiller i'v not seen that pic before..... thats freekin funny!, brilliant :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## JTHphoto (Mar 15, 2006)

awesome photos everyone... chiller that is hilarious...


----------



## tmpadmin (Mar 15, 2006)

Ha! That is an outstanding photo!


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Mar 15, 2006)

Name = *Sara*
Age = *31*
Camera = *Nikon D50*
Smoker =* Uhhhh, I quit, but am a closet smoker? LOL*
Post the best picture you've taken(not of you) = 






What's your poison = *Cyanide*
What's the greatest advice you could give someone = *Listen to your parents, they really do know more than you!*
Would you rather be paralized or have amnesia? = *Amnesia - who are you?*
Name a good deed you did that wasn't appreciated..= *When I was little, my grandfather's truck bumper looked like it was coming off, so I took a hammer and tried to pound it back on..He did not appreciate it for some reason!*
Who makes you laugh the most on TPF (Me right?) = *Squirt (PlasticSpam), Corry, Joe, Hertz, and yes you Bace (but not sure if I am laughing with you or at you?)! LOL*
If you were a mod/admin is there anyone you would ban from TPF = *I plead the 5th.*
If you could choose a job, what would it be (not photographer) = *I would be a retired billionaire with Male Strip Club on the side.*
Say something you really want to get off your chest = *These large boobies*
Are you satisfied with the amount of questions in this survey = *No*


----------



## bace (Mar 15, 2006)

It has come to my attention that I may need another survey. I will wait till I get home to ask the REAL questions.


----------



## tmpadmin (Mar 15, 2006)

MommyOf4Boys said:
			
		

> Say something you really want to get off your chest = *These large boobies*


 
Are you pg again?  My wife exploded this time, I can't say I feel your pain but I hear it everyday.


----------



## omeletteman (Mar 15, 2006)

Name = Dave
Age = 20
Camera = Canon Rebel XT
Smoker = Nope
Post the best picture you've taken(not of you) = 




Not sure if that would be "best" but its a recent one i really like
What's your poison = Smirnoff
What's the greatest advice you could give someone = Don't listen to other peoples advice
Would you rather be paralized or have amnesia? = paralized
Name a good deed you did that wasn't appreciated..= filled out this survey for bace
Who makes you laugh the most on TPF (Me right?) = everyone but bace
If you were a mod/admin is there anyone you would ban from TPF = nope
If you could choose a job, what would it be (not photographer) = I wish I knew
Say something you really want to get off your chest = no
Are you satisfied with the amount of questions in this survey = not even close


----------



## photogoddess (Mar 15, 2006)

Name = Tammy
Age = 36
Camera = Canon 10D, A2, Bronica ETRsi, Yashica TLR
Smoker = Never
Post the best picture you've taken(not of you) = I took this years ago and it still strikes me (in a good way of course)




What's your poison = Skinny Pirate
What's the greatest advice you could give someone = The true meaning of ethics is to do the right thing even when no one else is looking. 
Would you rather be paralized or have amnesia? = Whatever would make me less of a burden on my family.
Name a good deed you did that wasn't appreciated..= Oh man you don't want me to answer that now. 
Who makes you laugh the most on TPF (Me right?) = Malachite since I live with him but actually on the forum on a regular basis -  Hertz, Hobbes and AprilRaven
If you were a mod/admin is there anyone you would ban from TPF = I am a mod! :twisted:
If you could choose a job, what would it be (not photographer) = Heiress :queen:
Say something you really want to get off your chest = Liars and cheats should have their tongues cut out.
Are you satisfied with the amount of questions in this survey = whateva!


----------



## Traci (Mar 15, 2006)

Name = Traci
Age = 36
Camera = Canon 10d and Canon Powershot S1 IS
Smoker = Yucky...no
Post the best picture you've taken(not of you) = 




I'm not sure if its my best, but it is my favorite.
What's your poison = Diet Coke, Corona
What's the greatest advice you could give someone = Listen to your heart
Would you rather be paralized or have amnesia? = Paralized, I'd want to remember everyone and everything important to me.
Name a good deed you did that wasn't appreciated..= too many to think about listing. :meh: 
Who makes you laugh the most on TPF (Me right?) = Bace, Anicole, Aprilraven, and Hertz. Oh and PhotoGal
If you were a mod/admin is there anyone you would ban from TPF = No
If you could choose a job, what would it be (not photographer) = I'd do Catalog/Magazine layout
Say something you really want to get off your chest = um..not really
Are you satisfied with the amount of questions in this survey = I guess so


----------



## photo gal (Mar 15, 2006)

Name = Carolyn
Age = old enough to know better but young enough to go ahead and do it anyway!
Camera = Sony Mavica
Smoker = Nope
Post the best picture you've taken(not of you) = My favorite at the moment anyway!




What's your poison = Vodka Martini and really good red wine!
What's the greatest advice you could give someone = Above all else....LOVE
Would you rather be paralized or have amnesia? = Well I already have some amnesia so I'm stickin with that!
Name a good deed you did that wasn't appreciated..= I can't think of one!
Who makes you laugh the most on TPF (Me right?) = Hertz, Woody, Rave, Nicole, Terri, Traci, Photogoddess, JM, Chilley, Anartican, Mommyof4boys and you too Bace, sometimes!
If you were a mod/admin is there anyone you would ban from TPF = :taped sh: 
If you could choose a job, what would it be (not photographer) = Queen
Say something you really want to get off your chest = My bra....although I never wear it unless I leave the house and It comes off first thing I walk in the door!
Are you satisfied with the amount of questions in this survey = who me....why I'm insatiable, I thought everyone knew that!


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Mar 15, 2006)

tmpadmin said:
			
		

> Are you pg again?  My wife exploded this time, I can't say I feel your pain but I hear it everyday.



Holy cow! NO!  LOL!! They are just this big because of the 4 I have!! LOLOLOL


----------



## jocose (Mar 15, 2006)

Name = *Jo Cose*
Age = *...not good at math...born in 197?...you figure it out*
Camera = *Nikon D70s, Nikon N6000, Cannon PowerShot S2 IS*
Smoker = *Nope*
Post the best picture you've taken(not of you) = 



What's your poison = *Guinness and Sapphire and Tonic*
What's the greatest advice you could give someone = *1.  Never say no, never regret...you only live once; and 2. You're as old as you act.*
Would you rather be paralized or have amnesia? = *amnesia--so I can experience it over and over again*
Name a good deed you did that wasn't appreciated..= *too f'in' many things to list here*
Who makes you laugh the most on TPF (Me right?) = *Bace, Rob, ClarinetJWD, LittleMan, JonMikal, AprilRaven, Corry, and many others*
If you were a mod/admin is there anyone you would ban from TPF = *Oh, yea there are!*
If you could choose a job, what would it be (not photographer) = *Professor*
Say something you really want to get off your chest = *hair and fat*
Are you satisfied with the amount of questions in this survey = *whatevah*


----------



## danalec99 (Mar 15, 2006)

Name = Daniel
Age = 30, in a month
Camera = Canon DSLR's and EOS 5 
Smoker = Nope
Post the best picture you've taken(not of you) = The next one 
What's your poison = Water, merlot
What's the greatest advice you could give someone = Be yourself, be attentive to your insticts and _never_ succumb to mediocrity. You are much valuable/powerful that you realize.
Would you rather be paralized or have amnesia? = Amnesia, doh!
Name a good deed you did that wasn't appreciated..= Who needs someone else's certificate?
Who makes you laugh the most on TPF (Me right?) = bace, HvR
If you were a mod/admin is there anyone you would ban from TPF = None. I wouldn't ban anyone unless they are a spammer/image thief.
If you could choose a job, what would it be (not photographer) = The word 'job' to me is 9-5. Ain't my cup of tea.
Say something you really want to get off your chest = hmm, don't know!
Are you satisfied with the amount of questions in this survey = whatever


----------



## DestinDave (Mar 15, 2006)

Name = Dave
Age = 51
Camera = Canon Rebel 2000
Smoker = Yeah
Post the best picture you've taken(not of you) = Another fog shot...




What's your poison = Vicodin or Percocet
What's the greatest advice you could give someone = 1. Get an education.  2.  Be true to yourself
Would you rather be paralized or have amnesia? = Amnesia
Name a good deed you did that wasn't appreciated..= Took my 2nd wife away from her 2nd husband.  Turned out neither of them appreciated it!
Who makes you laugh the most on TPF (Me right?) = Hertz, Mommyof4boys, and a few others
If you were a mod/admin is there anyone you would ban from TPF = Probably but I'd do it privately
If you could choose a job, what would it be (not photographer) = Boat captain in the Carribean
Say something you really want to get off your chest = My job sucks!
Are you satisfied with the amount of questions in this survey = God no - let's have some more.


----------



## clarinetJWD (Mar 15, 2006)

Name = Joe Dombrowski
Age = 20 
Camera = Nikon D70, 2020
Smoker = Nope
Post the best picture you've taken(not of you) = 




What's your poison = Good beer and vodka...errr...next year, that is.
What's the greatest advice you could give someone = I'm not sure I'm qualified to give great advice
Would you rather be paralized or have amnesia? = amnesia, I could take the perfect picture over and over and over...
Name a good deed you did that wasn't appreciated..= plenty, but we all have those, and to ***** about it doesn't do anyone any good.
Who makes you laugh the most on TPF (Me right?) = Corry, Hertz, Rob, Jocose, Squirt, the rest of the chat crew
If you were a mod/admin is there anyone you would ban from TPF = I'd make profuse spelling errors bannable.
If you could choose a job, what would it be (not photographer) = Pro musician
Say something you really want to get off your chest = this bit of extra fat.
Are you satisfied with the amount of questions in this survey = what kind of question is this?  What, you gonna revise this damn thing if I say no?


----------



## Peanuts (Mar 16, 2006)

Name = Brittany
Age = 16
Camera = Canon 350D 
Smoker = nope
Post the best picture you've taken(not of you) = 
Okay, this is the best one taken in the past 2 weeks. The more I look at a photo of my own the less I like it, so this one is the least looked at. (Sorry, like we all haven't seen a photo like this before eh?)





What's your poison = errr.. coca cola?
What's the greatest advice you could give someone = I'm not old enough to be a philosopher, but on that note, Don't say things you will later regret or leave kind words unnoted.
Would you rather be paralized or have amnesia? = Amnesia
Name a good deed you did that wasn't appreciated..= Well, in the art portion of kindergarten I found blackboard chalk on the floor, and decided the carpet would make a good backdrop. Apparently the janitor wasn't overly impressed (Actually, he appreciated it so little, that I was the one made to clean it up)
Who makes you laugh the most on TPF (Me right?) = I wouldn't be coming on TPF every other hour if I wasn't going to get a good laugh each time 
If you were a mod/admin is there anyone you would ban from TPF = I don't think I could press that button (assuming there is a button)
If you could choose a job, what would it be (not photographer) = A world traveler with all my bills paid by trump :er: 
Say something you really want to get off your chest = 
Are you satisfied with the amount of questions in this survey = Sounds like something the government would ask, so no.


----------



## Mansi (Mar 16, 2006)

Name = Mansi
Age = 21
Camera = Canon 350d + Nikon f75 
Smoker = occasionally, sue me 
Post the best picture you've taken(not of you) = dont have a fave
What's your poison = Vodka
What's the greatest advice you could give someone = Live
Would you rather be paralized or have amnesia? = Amnesia
Who makes you laugh the most on TPF = Aprilraven :mrgreen: :hug:: 
If you were a mod/admin is there anyone you would ban from TPF = if it were required, yes
If you could choose a job, what would it be (not photographer) = Documentary Filmmaker
Say something you really want to get off your chest = *phew*
Are you satisfied with the amount of questions in this survey = sure:lmao: 
:thumbup: 
:greenpbl:


----------



## bace (Mar 16, 2006)

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> Are you satisfied with the amount of questions in this survey = what kind of question is this? What, you gonna revise this damn thing if I say no?


 
No, but when thinking of a survey next time I will have reference as to how many questions is sufficient.


----------



## lostprophet (Mar 16, 2006)

Name = *Andy
*Age = *34
*Camera = *EOS 1D mk2*
Smoker = *no
*Post the best picture you've taken(not of you) = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




What's your poison = *JD, vodka, london pride and spitfire*
What's the greatest advice you could give someone = *don't ask me*
Would you rather be paralized or have amnesia? = *amnesia*
Name a good deed you did that wasn't appreciated..= *none
*Who makes you laugh the most on TPF (Me right?) = *the smilies
*If you were a mod/admin is there anyone you would ban from TPF = *no
*If you could choose a job, what would it be (not photographer) = *pilot*
Say something you really want to get off your chest = *hair
*Are you satisfied with the amount of questions in this survey = *no, i need more*


----------



## anicole (Mar 16, 2006)

Name = Nicole
Age = 35
Camera = Nikon D50 
Smoker = *cough* ... oh look ... a shiny object to divert attention ...
Post the best picture you've taken(not of you) = Being a noob, there are none worthy of 'best'!
What's your poison = Sweet tea
What's the greatest advice you could give someone = Don't ever stoop to someone else's level.  Always make them rise to you.
Would you rather be paralized or have amnesia? = with teenagers in the house ... amnesia, for sure!
Name a good deed you did that wasn't appreciated..= raising teenagers!
Who makes you laugh the most on TPF (Me right?) = The Dark Side Boys, Raven of course, The Mistress of Delusion Calliope, Photo Gal, JonMikal, Little Man, JTHPhoto, Cuzzin Hobbes and several others
If you were a mod/admin is there anyone you would ban from TPF = :er: :taped sh: kidding ... I wouldn't ... but I might consider detention!
If you could choose a job, what would it be (not photographer) = Bar Owner
Say something you really want to get off your chest = I'm with Photo Gal ... the gear that holds the girls in place has to go first thing!
Are you satisfied with the amount of questions in this survey = s'pose so


----------



## aprilraven (Mar 16, 2006)

Name = aprilraven
Age = ageless
Camera = yes
Smoker = (reminds me of the joke, do you smoke after sex? and the blonde said, i dont know, i have never looked.....)
Post the best picture you've taken(not of you) = not photography inclined
What's your poison = arsenic
What's the greatest advice you could give someone = do eat my cooking
Would you rather be paralized or have amnesia? = both, then i would forget i couldnt move...
Name a good deed you did that wasn't appreciated..= if i do anything good, someone would notice
Who makes you laugh the most on TPF (Me right?) = pallie, calliopallie, photogal..jonmikal, chiller, hertz,....and hobbes...chase is so funny, but tends to avoid me...and my arsenic...( sly fox, that he is...)  
If you were a mod/admin is there anyone you would ban from TPF = it would be a cold *ss day in west h*ll to think they would ever make me a mod....ever... 
If you could choose a job, what would it be (not photographer) = nightclub owner..or radio disc jockey...( i sound like howard stern on crack...) 
Say something you really want to get off your chest =  i do that constantly...if you dont know how i feel, you havent been reading me much....
Are you satisfied with the amount of questions in this survey =   no...you never even asked about household pets...


----------



## JonMikal (Mar 16, 2006)

Name = *john*
Age = *39 as jack benny would say *
Camera = *nikon*
Smoker = *NO WAY*
Post the best picture you've taken(not of you) = *a recent fav*






What's your poison = *diet coke*
What's the greatest advice you could give someone = *be yourself*
Would you rather be paralized or have amnesia? = *not sure*
Name a good deed you did that wasn't appreciated..= *tried to help some dumbass former TPF member from being banned*
Who makes you laugh the most on TPF (Me right?) = *raven and anicole*
If you were a mod/admin is there anyone you would ban from TPF = *if i'm here, i guess everyone else should be*
If you could choose a job, what would it be (not photographer) = *garbage collector...good exercise*
Say something you really want to get off your chest = *pressure*
Are you satisfied with the amount of questions in this survey = *i guess*


----------



## danalec99 (Mar 16, 2006)

That shot is classic, Jon. One of my all time favourites! :thumbup:


----------



## nymtber (Mar 17, 2006)

Name = Ryan
Age = 23
Camera = Canon rebel G
Smoker = was, occasional cigar?
Post the best picture you've taken(not of you) = havnt got any scanned, ill work on that
What's your poison = Vodka martini aka: vodka shaken over ice with an olive or three 
What's the greatest advice you could give someone = live like tomorrow is your last day.
Would you rather be paralized or have amnesia? = amnesia, i got stuff i dont want to remmber. 
Name a good deed you did that wasn't appreciated..= bought my brother lunch 
Who makes you laugh the most on TPF (Me right?) = im a newbie, so im not sure yet
If you were a mod/admin is there anyone you would ban from TPF = read above
If you could choose a job, what would it be (not photographer) = gun shop owner/gunsmith.
Say something you really want to get off your chest = I LOVE GREMLINS!!!! i dunno it is what shot into my head...
Are you satisfied with the amount of questions in this survey = um, sure?


----------



## jocose (Mar 17, 2006)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> Age = *39 as jack benny would say *



Which you heard him say live, right :lmao:


----------



## bace (Mar 17, 2006)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> Name a good deed you did that wasn't appreciated..= *tried to help some dumbass former TPF member from being banned*


 
And he didn't appreciate it? What a dick!!!

:hug::


----------



## doenoe (Mar 17, 2006)

Name = Daan
Age = 26
Camera = Canon EOS 350D
Smoker = Nope
Post the best picture you've taken(not of you) =
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



What's your poison = Water, Beer (mostly Grolsch)
What's the greatest advice you could give someone = Dont eat the yellow snow
Would you rather be paralized or have amnesia? = Amnesia
Name a good deed you did that wasn't appreciated..= Ive drawn a little man on the neighbours new car once...............with a stone.
Who makes you laugh the most on TPF (Me right?) = Too many to name 
If you were a mod/admin is there anyone you would ban from TPF = Nope
If you could choose a job, what would it be (not photographer) = Would want to work in a zoo
Say something you really want to get off your chest = AAAAAAHHHHH
Are you satisfied with the amount of questions in this survey = i think so, yeah


----------



## HappySnap (Mar 17, 2006)

Name = Nikki

 Age = 20

 Camera = Nikon D50

 Smoker = no

 Post the best picture you've taken(not of you) 







What's your poison = Vodka & coke, G&T, beer.

What's the greatest advice you could give someone = Smile at someone instead of frowning, it might make their day.

 Would you rather be paralized or have amnesia? = Paralized

 Name a good deed you did that wasn't appreciated..= Holding a door open for a old couple and didnt receive a thank you.

 Who makes you laugh the most on TPF (Me right?) = Duno..im knew 

 If you were a mod/admin is there anyone you would ban from TPF = Again, im a newbie...!

 If you could choose a job, what would it be (not photographer) = Dog Trainer.

 Say something you really want to get off your chest = Im fed up with uk and Tony Blair and his so called party!!!

 Are you satisfied with the amount of questions in this survey = Yes thank you 

Snap


----------



## Eric. (Mar 17, 2006)

Name = Eric
Age = 18
Camera = Canon 20D, Holgaroid, Pentax MX
Smoker = No Dice.
Post the best picture you've taken(not of you) = 





What's your poison = Raisin Pie, Tea(except fruit tea...eww), Peach Schnopps. 
What's the greatest advice you could give someone = Do it Just.
Would you rather be paralized or have amnesia? = amnesia
Name a good deed you did that wasn't appreciated..= fixing someones bike.
Who makes you laugh the most on TPF (Me right?) = Your right it is you.
If you were a mod/admin is there anyone you would ban from TPF = No.
If you could choose a job, what would it be (not photographer) = Own a teashop/bookshop.
Say something you really want to get off your chest = I want to sail to an uninhabited Island.
Are you satisfied with the amount of questions in this survey = Pass.


----------



## bace (Mar 17, 2006)

Eric you're 18? You're not even legal yet?

Crazy.


----------



## JonMikal (Mar 17, 2006)

bace said:
			
		

> And *he* didn't appreciate it? What a dick!!!
> 
> :hug::


 
erniehatt...any questions?


----------



## Eric. (Mar 17, 2006)

bace said:
			
		

> Eric you're 18? You're not even legal yet?
> 
> Crazy.



Being 18 makes me legal.... in alberta...


----------



## Erniehatt's Back (Mar 18, 2006)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> erniehatt...any questions?




What?  What about me?   OOOhhhhh you mean my namesake


----------



## nitefly (Mar 18, 2006)

Name = Nathan
Age = 15
Camera = Nikon D50 
Smoker = No
Post the best picture you've taken(not of you) = *pending*
What's your poison = potassium chloridehttp://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Potassium_chloride
What's the greatest advice you could give someone = don't give up
Would you rather be paralized or have amnesia? = the latter
Name a good deed you did that wasn't appreciated..= good deed? eh?
Who makes you laugh the most on TPF (Me right?) = yeh, me.
If you were a mod/admin is there anyone you would ban from TPF = yeh
If you could choose a job, what would it be (not photographer) = professional session guitarist
Say something you really want to get off your chest = BOOBS
Are you satisfied with the amount of questions in this survey = ah yeas!


----------



## bace (Mar 18, 2006)

Eric. said:
			
		

> Being 18 makes me legal.... in alberta...



Good point. That means 18 yr old girls get into bars too.


*starts packing bags*


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Mar 18, 2006)

Name = Scott
 Age = 37
 Camera = Canon 20D and Elan IIe
 Smoker = only ewhen I'm on fire
 Post the best picture you've taken(not of you) = 






 What's your poison = Scotch
 What's the greatest advice you could give someone = Be honest
 Would you rather be paralized or have amnesia? = paralized
 Name a good deed you did that wasn't appreciated..= Didn't sleep with a friends wife, he later said I should have :x
 Who makes you laugh the most on TPF (Me right?) = Core_17
 If you were a mod/admin is there anyone you would ban from TPF = Nope
 If you could choose a job, what would it be (not photographer) = Marine Biologist
 Say something you really want to get off your chest = Why isn't it legal to shoot protesters
 Are you satisfied with the amount of questions in this survey = yes


----------



## diGIgirl (Mar 19, 2006)

Name = Natalie
 Age = 26
 Camera = Nikon D70
 Smoker = Nope.... I like my lungs!
 Post the best picture you've taken(not of you) =
not my favorite but i like it




 What's your poison = Corona, Coffee, Chocolate Mini eggs
 What's the greatest advice you could give someone = CHILL OUT, have fun and ENJOY LIFE!
 Would you rather be paralized or have amnesia? = amnesia
 Name a good deed you did that wasn't appreciated..= Giving my doggy a bath (She definitly wasn't impressed!)
 Who makes you laugh the most on TPF (Me right?) = hummmm
 If you were a mod/admin is there anyone you would ban from TPF = Nope
 If you could choose a job, what would it be (not photographer) = Interior Decorator
 Say something you really want to get off your chest = i think people arent always speaking their mind in the Critique forum.....everyone is too diplomatic... when i post my work i want to get a TRUE contructive peice of critizism
 Are you satisfied with the amount of questions in this survey = yes


----------



## bace (Mar 20, 2006)

diGIgirl said:
			
		

> Say something you really want to get off your chest = i think people arent always speaking their mind in the Critique forum.....everyone is too diplomatic... when i post my work i want to get a TRUE contructive peice of critizism


 
It's true. People are too nice around here. I try not to post too much critique because I don't want people to think I'm being a dick.

I started off being a **** disturber, don't want people to think I'm still trying to disturb the ****.


----------



## tmpadmin (Mar 20, 2006)

yeah, I got heat for voicing my critique critique before.  So all I put now (if I swing by the critique area) is alignment adjustment and simple stuff.


----------



## surfingfireman (Mar 20, 2006)

Name = Mike
Age = 32
Camera = KM Maxxum 7D
Smoker = Never
Post the best picture you've taken(not of you) =




What's your poison = Coffee, Beer, Chocolate
What's the greatest advice you could give someone = Be happy
Would you rather be paralized or have amnesia? = amnesia
Name a good deed you did that wasn't appreciated..= While at Joshua Tree, noticed some people that went off hiking but forgot to close their trunk (they pushed it down, but it didn't catch).  I closed it so no body would steal anything from their pile of luggage they had in there.
Who makes you laugh the most on TPF (Me right?) = not so much the person, it depends on what hilarious link is posted
If you were a mod/admin is there anyone you would ban from TPF = don't think so
If you could choose a job, what would it be (not photographer) = pro surfer
Say something you really want to get off your chest = I am pretty content right now
Are you satisfied with the amount of questions in this survey = yup
__________________


----------



## diGIgirl (Mar 21, 2006)

Totally bace! I know I dont have a lot of say around her since i'm still new, but I think it would be great if we could say let the critique section be just that...REAL critiques! Maybe leaving the General Gallery as it is so people can still feel they have the option on how much opionion they really want!


n----->:greenpbl:


----------

